# 328xi tires and wheels



## RPMer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi,
I about to order a '07 328xi Sports Wagon and am in a quandary about the RFT tires and wheel size option. The local BMW dealer has 3 of these vehicles on the lot with Bridgestone Turanza tires. Given all the postings on various forums about these tires i.e. early cupping, excessive noise, tram lining, poor ride, difficulty to repair/replace if away from urban centers etc; I do not want these on a car I own. 

I also need to be able to put chains on this vehicle as I live near a mountain pass which occasionally requires same for passage. The salesman tells me that chains can only be put on 16" wheels for this vehicle ie cannot get Sports Package with 17" wheels. 

I also understand that many dealers claim that if the RFT are replaced with GFT; the warranty is voided.

Given that I really want to purchase this vehicle, what are suggestions/recommendations? 
Purchase only with a high quality RFT's? If so what are the best brands?
Thanks for any thoughts or suggestions


----------



## runcari (Oct 18, 2005)

My current dealer is recalling the Bridgestone tires through BMW. I have a '06 325xi wagon with a sports package. It is much noisier than my husband's Ford truck with BFG All-Terrain tires. Don't get the tires! (have them call the BMW dealer service in Boulder).

They are (today) replacing them with Continental ContactSport SSR (The Tire Rack shows these as a Grand Touring All Season). They are only an HR rated tire.

Have you considered picking your car up in Munich? It was great and a good savings...and you get exactly the options you want.


----------



## RPMer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Reply to runcari*

Thanks for your reply and I hope you have better luck with the Conti's. Their rating at Tire Rack is substantially higher than for the BS Turanza'a EL42's. Going to Gremany for a factory pickup is an interesting option; Ill definitely keep that in mind!


----------

